# Brooks Brothers semi-annual / after Christmas sale



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Received the mailer on the sale that starts on December 26. The headline discount is 50% this year vs. the 40% of recent years.

To answer the perennial question "Can I stack my 15% corporate discount?" For "Limited Time Value" (LTV) items: Yes. For "Sale" items: No.

For the Trad-inclined, you're in luck, because--though the markdowns are 20-25%-- many of the staples are LTVs & using the additional discount gets you to 33-38%. The highlights:


Brooksease sacks are $398, 338.30 if you stack.
The US-made sack blazer is 25% off at $396, & $336.60 with the stack.
Ties are a 50% off LTV for 2 or more, and there is a decent selection of 3.5" offerings.
Cordovan shoes carry a $50 discount & get the LTV designation, too.
And must-iron OCBDs are 3 for $159, 135.15 with the stack-- this a good time to stock up on these things. At this price they are a great value, IMO.
 Thanks to all of you for your advice this year & Merry Christmas, gentlemen.


----------



## bluemagic (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks. 

Now why haven't I gotten this yet...?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Looking forward to spending some Christmas BB gift cards. 

Are Limited Time Value (LTV) prices considered or treated the same as 'Brooks Buys'? I ask because I have never been able to stack my Corporate discount on top of 'Brooks Buy' prices. 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes I think Brooks Buys and LTV are meant to be the same thing. In my experience you CAN stack your discount on top of that. But they do change things up sometimes...so we have to take what we can get.

Danny


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Danny said:


> Yes I think Brooks Buys and LTV are meant to be the same thing. In my experience you CAN stack your discount on top of that.
> 
> Danny


My experience, too. The policy for the corporate discount program explicitly says it should be applied to "everyday value priced" items. I've also been able to stack on LTV stuff.



Reddington said:


> Thanks for the update. Looking forward to spending some Christmas BB gift cards.


Enjoy. Personally, I think I'm set for awhile, but those shirts are hard to pass on-- and I believe I have a couple of rewards cards that need to be used.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, when the sale started last year, I was able to get 3 shirts for about $45. and some change, each. I was really happy!


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

msphotog said:


> Yes, when the sale started last year, I was able to get 3 shirts for about $45. and some change, each. I was really happy!


I did the same thing last year. IIRC, the shirts I bought turned out to be about $37.00 each. Great deal. Fortunately, they are still wearing well and I won't need to purchase any this year.


----------



## Lance (Jan 10, 2004)

Also, for those of you who contribute to a 529 plan, if you sign up with Upromise 3% of your purchase will be forwarded to your 529 plan, 4% if you use a Citi Upromise card. 

Thanks
Lance


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

Lance said:


> Also, for those of you who contribute to a 529 plan, if you sign up with Upromise 3% of your purchase will be forwarded to your 529 plan, 4% if you use a Citi Upromise card.
> 
> Thanks
> Lance


don't forget 5% back with Discovercard


----------



## CactusMark (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been wrestling with the cheapest way to buy BB shirts for a few weeks now, so I'll run this by everyone.

Assuming the it's possible to stack the corporate discount with Limited Time Value, is that a deal that would work until Jan. 5, when the LTV sale ends? If so, is there an advantage to doing shopping on Dec 25 or 26. Thanks.

Also, I'll be buying online.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

plus 3% cashback on fatwallet.com


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CactusMark said:


> I've been wrestling with the cheapest way to buy BB shirts for a few weeks now, so I'll run this by everyone.
> 
> Assuming the it's possible to stack the corporate discount with Limited Time Value, is that a deal that would work until Jan. 5, when the LTV sale ends? If so, is there an advantage to doing shopping on Dec 25 or 26. Thanks.
> 
> Also, I'll be buying online.


Stock availability in your sizes!


----------



## workforclothes (Jun 18, 2008)

*12/26 "Early Bird" Savings*

BB offering extra 15% off Semi-Annual Sale Prices on 12/26 until 1PM (probably in stores only, but possibly on-line also) :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

So, if I'm trying to get some OCBD's as cheap as possible, and I don't have a corporate account, or discover card, or any of those other sweet perks, is there any way for me if I call my order in before 1pm on 12/26 to get a further deal on the LTV shirts? I'm just trying to piece together my options. thanks


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if all their blazers will be on sale after Christmas?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

superpacker said:


> So, if I'm trying to get some OCBD's as cheap as possible, and I don't have a corporate account, or discover card, or any of those other sweet perks, is there any way for me if I call my order in before 1pm on 12/26 to get a further deal on the LTV shirts? I'm just trying to piece together my options. thanks


Unless it's only offered in the stores, yes I'd imagine if you call in the morning to place your order you'll get the extra 15% off. 1 800 274 1815.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

The flannel trousers are advertised as being 25% off in the sale circular, but when I went to my local Brooks Brothers, they were marked 50% off. The socks, which will be 40% off for 6 pairs or more starting 12/26, are only about 20% or so off. Go figure...

Joel


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah I wouldn't go too nuts doing math, but the morning of Dec 26 is going to be about as good as it gets as far as price goes for Brooks merch. So just shop then and rest easy.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I got the sale notice in the mail today, but it's not very informative. The website has nothing yet. Anyone know more about specifics, and if the clearance items will be further discounted? Thanks.


----------



## tshirtandjeans (Apr 23, 2008)

*1818 Suits?*

I was measured for an 1818 suit yesterday, which will be charged to my [Brooks] card the morning of 12/26 to get the sale discounts. Should I have also given them my corp. discount info.? I had assumed that this wouldn't apply since (in my experience) it rarely applies to something that isn't at regular price.

Thanks,
John


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

tshirtandjeans said:


> I was measured for an 1818 suit yesterday, which will be charged to my [Brooks] card the morning of 12/26 to get the sale discounts. Should I have also given them my corp. discount info.? I had assumed that this wouldn't apply since (in my experience) it rarely applies to something that isn't at regular price.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


My corporate discount has never worked except for the Limited Value items such as 3 shirts for $159.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I went into the shop here in Baltimore this evening and picked out some items for them to put aside. They will run them on Friday morning. It's like a holiday in itself....Brooks Bros Day!

Danny


----------



## bstang46 (Aug 23, 2008)

I will not be able to take advantage of any of the BB sales this Christmas, so if any of you guys are interested in some gift cards PM me. 

Brandon


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Today's e-mail brought notice of an extra 15% off for on-line shoppers on the 25th & 26th. Also, the 26th has the usual 15% in-store discount until 1 PM. (You can't stack on top of those extra discounts). Good health & enjoy your holiday, everyone.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Danny said:


> I went into the shop here in Baltimore this evening and picked out some items for them to put aside. They will run them on Friday morning. It's like a holiday in itself....Brooks Bros Day!
> 
> Danny


I also have some items on hold that'll be run Friday morning. It's nice to not have to be in the store at 8 a.m. Friday, or in the store at all. All the items will be shipped to me.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

MacT said:


> Today's e-mail brought notice of an extra 15% off for on-line shoppers on the 25th & 26th. Also, the 26th has the usual 15% in-store discount until 1 PM. (You can't stack on top of those extra discounts). Good health & enjoy your holiday, everyone.


Where does one get the 15% discount? Is that from a corporate discount program (or something similar) or does is apply to everyone shopping online?


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

ctt said:


> Where does one get the 15% discount? Is that from a corporate discount program (or something similar) or does is apply to everyone shopping online?


Starting at midnight on the 25th, it's available to all online shoppers through the 26th, no corporate discount magic needed.

Start revving your browsers.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Are you guys sure that we can stack the 15% corporate discount on the LTV items? I called them and they said it doesn't stack ... I am particularly looking at the 3 for $159 shirts ...


----------



## Greg Thomas (Jul 23, 2007)

As I understand it, the 15% Corporate Card Discount does not stack. There is however, and extra 15% discount applied to the already marked LTV prices. This is good only for purchases made online 12/25 & 12/26 or instore 12/26. For example, the regular "Brooks Buys" for the OCBD is 3 for $199. They have marked this down to the LTV price of $159. If you purchase 3 of these on the 25th or 26th, you get the additional 15% or $135.15.

The LTV prices are good thru 1/5/09. No stacking please.

Greg


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg Thomas said:


> As I understand it, the 15% Corporate Card Discount does not stack. There is however, and extra 15% discount applied to the already marked LTV prices. This is good only for purchases made online 12/25 & 12/26 or instore 12/26. For example, the regular "Brooks Buys" for the OCBD is 3 for $199. They have marked this down to the LTV price of $159. If you purchase 3 of these on the 25th or 26th, you get the additional 15% or $135.15.
> 
> The LTV prices are good thru 1/5/09. No stacking please.
> 
> Greg


Greg, thanks for the information.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

srivats said:


> Are you guys sure that we can stack the 15% corporate discount on the LTV items? I called them and they said it doesn't stack ... I am particularly looking at the 3 for $159 shirts ...





Greg Thomas said:


> As I understand it, the 15% Corporate Card Discount does not stack. There is however, and extra 15% discount applied to the already marked LTV prices. This is good only for purchases made online 12/25 & 12/26 or instore 12/26. For example, the regular "Brooks Buys" for the OCBD is 3 for $199. They have marked this down to the LTV price of $159. If you purchase 3 of these on the 25th or 26th, you get the additional 15% or $135.15.
> 
> The LTV prices are good thru 1/5/09. No stacking please.
> 
> Greg


Thanks for digging on this. A few of us have had some luck in the past with stacking the corporate discount on top of LTV prices. Perhaps their scripts for processing LTV items is not consistent & we've just been lucky. It appears that the official policy is no stacking. So, _mea culpa _for any misinformation I posted before...if only that were the last thing I was wrong about.

Again, thanks for checking. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

JayJay said:


> My corporate discount has never worked except for the Limited Value items such as 3 shirts for $159.


JayJay:

?? The AAAC-Brooks Corporate discount usually works on everything including online orders! I guess this sale is special! ??

And for online orders you are, PLEASE!!, going through this banner on Ask Andy, right???


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Andy said:


> JayJay:
> 
> ?? The AAAC-Brooks Corporate discount usually works on everything including online orders! I guess this sale is special! ??
> 
> And for online orders you are, PLEASE!!, going through this banner on Ask Andy, right???


I was referring to the corporate discount not working for the sale items, except LTV items. Otherwise, it works very well, for which I'm very grateful to you. Yes, for online purchases I make a point of going through this site.


----------



## xcalibre0 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was in the DC Brooks Brothers today to scout around and get some fit information. I noticed that the BB slimfit is an excellent off the rack fit for me. However, it only comes in the BB no iron cotton. Can you guys speak as to the quality of the no iron BB cloth? Is it 2-ply? Is it wearable?


----------



## bluemagic (Oct 11, 2008)

The corporate discount is not stacking with the extra 15%...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I've tried the AAAC card in many different permutations of sales and items before...every possible combination...believe me I've spent hours doing this.

The result is that I've found out Brooks has some weird coding on their website and that the card works differently on the website than it does in the store.

There's really no hard and fast rules...basically if you want something, try it with the card and without and see which is better. Sometimes using the card will negate the sale price and make it revert to regular price [minus 15%]. Sometimes it doesn't.

Sometimes using the card on the website allows the purchase of a single item at 'Brooks Buys' price. But on other items it doesn't work. And this never works in the store.

Basically you have to try and see with whatever you are interested in.

They really ought to make all the deals and sale pricing simpler, but hey, I'll take what I can get.

Danny


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

For example, I wanted to buy 3 shirts and a rugby tonight. The shirts are on sale 3 for $135. That was fine, but if I entered the AAAC card the shirts reverted to the full price of [79.50x3] minus 15% or $202.72. Obviously I'd rather pay the sale price. But for the rugby shirt which is $79.50 or currently 'Brooks Buy' 2 for $99. If I had bought just one single rugby at the current sale price it'd have been $79.50 minus 15% or $67.57. If I bought it entering the AAAC card it rang up at half of the ['Brooks Buy' 2 for 99] price....or $49.50 minus 15% or a final price of...$42. So, as crazy as it sounds, I saved around $17 by buying the shirts WITHOUT the AAAC card and the rugby WITH the AAAC card in two different orders....even having to pay for 2 shipping costs. If you ask me, that's crazy. But hey, whatever they want me to do.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Where do you guys see the extra 15%? I am still getting the 3 for $159 only ... is there a special link or something?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

It should say 3 for 159 on the item page but show up as 3 for 135 if you look at the cart or go to checkout.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Danny said:


> It should say 3 for 159 on the item page but show up as 3 for 135 if you look at the cart or go to checkout.


Gotcha! The shirts are a great deal.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*what discount code do you put in for Andy's forum*

For the semi annual sale what discount forum do you put in for the online shopping as you check out? Thanks


----------



## bluemagic (Oct 11, 2008)

Mel said:


> For the semi annual sale what discount forum do you put in for the online shopping as you check out? Thanks


None.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

xcalibre0 said:


> I was in the DC Brooks Brothers today to scout around and get some fit information. I noticed that the BB slimfit is an excellent off the rack fit for me. However, it only comes in the BB no iron cotton. Can you guys speak as to the quality of the no iron BB cloth? Is it 2-ply? Is it wearable?


There's a lot of anti-no-iron sentiment on this forum, but I've been happy with them. I also wear the slim fit, although you'd never know to look at me - 48" chest, 39" waist, so a regular fit shirt bunches up all over the place at the waist.

I've had non-iron shirts from other manufacturers that felt like they were coated in wax, but these aren't like that.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought the tropical wool pants were a steal with the LTV & 15% combo, they were less than $85. It seems BB has off-shored all of their pants now, with last summers tropical wool being the last of the Made in Canada product.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Is $508.30 for an 1818 suit (after all the rebates kick in) reasonable? The only better price I have seen so far for this line is the 2 for $999 deal, but I don't really need 2 suits. Any chance for a lower price, say around $450 or so, later in the year? I am in no hurry to get a suit but would like to pick up a navy pinstripe at some point in 2009 if one comes along at the right price.


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

*Great deal on a GF*

Two button GF, glenplaid w/ subtle blue windowpane, tagged $1298, sale price $499, w/ 15% discount = $425!


----------



## duckhook78 (Jun 1, 2006)

*1818 Select Program*

Does anyone know if the current sales apply to suits purchased through the "select" program or MTM?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I went into Brooks this morning to pick up my items and was wearing a tie and a corduroy sport coat. Within 2 minutes of entering the store a customer walked up to me to ask about an item. I had to tell him I didn't work there.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

duckhook78 said:


> Does anyone know if the current sales apply to suits purchased through the "select" program or MTM?


These links may answer your question:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/content/home/sas_dec08.html
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/content/home/twodaysale_08.html

Cheers!


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Picked up my Shell LHS, 2 Black Fleece BDs and a Camel Hair Duffle Coat this morning. I love after-Christmas at BB...

**EDIT: I also had my SA order me a pair of Black Fleece Shell Longwings. Made by Alden and half off right now + the 15%. They came out to $340. Thought some of you would like to know!**


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Gentlemen

Anybody has Golden Fleece suit in grey color is really grey or charcoal? I need another suit I would like charcoal but it looks like GF is only available in grey or navy and stripes too.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

xcalibre0 said:


> I was in the DC Brooks Brothers today to scout around and get some fit information. I noticed that the BB slimfit is an excellent off the rack fit for me. However, it only comes in the BB no iron cotton. Can you guys speak as to the quality of the no iron BB cloth? Is it 2-ply? Is it wearable?


Slimfit shirts are also available in the must iron fabric: 
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=664

Pretty certain they have them in the DC store. I may try one myself.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was at Perimeter Mall on Friday around 11am. The parking lot was crowded, but I didn't see many people - the only store that had really healthy Black-Friday-Part-Two crowds was Brooks.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

^ Interesting. I was going to try and risk getting trampled at Lenox to check out the better Brooks there, but my better judgment told me to hold back. Perhaps I'll head down today.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Black Friday II*



Miket61 said:


> I was at Perimeter Mall on Friday around 11am. The parking lot was crowded, but I didn't see many people - the only store that had really healthy Black-Friday-Part-Two crowds was Brooks.


Megan Drew, my saleslady friend at Bayshore Brooks, informed me that yesterday had been busy--"crazy, but good crazy."

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Danny said:


> I went into Brooks this morning to pick up my items and was wearing a tie and a corduroy sport coat. Within 2 minutes of entering the store a customer walked up to me to ask about an item. I had to tell him I didn't work there.


Off-topic, but I once went into a BB wearing a BB "Fun Shirt" and had a BB salesman tell me it was a great shirt and ask where I bought it. He was shocked when I told him it was a BB shirt.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Andy S. said:


> ^ Interesting. I was going to try and risk getting trampled at Lenox to check out the better Brooks there, but my better judgment told me to hold back. Perhaps I'll head down today.


Lenox still had loads of stuff when I was there yesterday (Saturday), but it was apparently the extra 15% through 1pm Friday that was bringing them in at Perimeter.

And I agree that the Lenox store is much nicer than the one at Perimeter. I usually only go there because I work across the street.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

*A rant about the TYSONS BB*

I stopped by the Tysons Corner Brooks Brothers today on my way to Raleigh from Washington and had an absolutely dismal time. What should have only been a 20 minute trip turned into an hour and a half visit. The store was not particularly busy nor empty; however, I had a difficult time getting any assistance. After alternating between asking what appeared to be unoccupied employees (thrice) for help and intentionally shuffling through the same stack of shirts over and over again looking for a size, for over thirty minutes, I was finally helped by an employee who mysteriously appeared. He was quite helpful though in finding the three shirts I was seeking in the stock room.

While I realize there is some bias when a college student comes in wearing a hat, fraternity shirt, and jeans; however, past visits to Press and Brooks in DC and New York featured an abundance of assistance- most of which was not needed but most welcome.

Do we blame this on the location or is it simply a decline in quality service?


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I stopped by the Tysons Corner Brooks Brothers today on my way to Raleigh from Washington and had an absolutely dismal time....Do we blame this on the location or is it simply a decline in quality service?


I have avoided/boycotted that particular BB for over 10 years, due to simultaneously poor and haughty 'service' I received there in 1997-8.

I use the BB on Connecticut Ave. instead.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Taliesin said:


> I have avoided/boycotted that particular BB for over 10 years, due to simultaneously poor and haughty 'service' I received there in 1997-8.
> 
> I use the BB on Connecticut Ave. instead.


My one experience in the BB on Connecticut was strange - I was approached by so many salespeople that it transcended excellent service and got into desperation.

Meanwhile, the gentleman at J. Press was incredibly informative and helpful. I look forward to working with him next time I'm in town.


----------

